# Acer Aspire V5 Stuck in Restart Loop



## jbroseb (Jul 20, 2015)

I was using my laptop normally when the screened blacked out and then went to the blue screen that states "Sorry, we've ran into some problems and need to restart.." However, that screens shuts down before it finishes correcting the problem and goes to the black screen that says Acer, as if it is restarting, but then the blue screen comes on again, and etc. etc. I am able to press F2 at the Acer screen to get to the Insydeh20 utility setup page, but I'm not particularly savvy about what I would do next. I have a lot of important things on this laptop. Wasn't sure if I should just take it in or if I can possibly fix it on my own. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just like you use F2 to get to Bios-Setup, can you use F8 to take you to a screen with a large bunch of selections, the first of which is "Repair Your Computer". If yes and you go into that Repair Module you can try Startup Repair and if that doesn't complete there is a cmd prompt there you can use to get to run chkdsk /r as shown here abut 2/3 of the way through:
Windows 7 & Vista - Running Checkdisk from a Boot CD/DVD or Windows Desktop


----------



## jbroseb (Jul 20, 2015)

Unfortunately, pressing F8 does not seem to do anything.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah there has to be a button on the keyboard tio let you access the Repair Console but I don't remember how to do that on an Acer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Alt and F10 then choose refresh, might work for you.


----------



## jbroseb (Jul 20, 2015)

The F10 key worked. I am given the option to 'Continue' or 'Troubleshoot,' and within troubleshoot I can refresh, restart, or go to advanced options. I am considering trying the refresh, but I do have some programs that are rather crucial to not remove. Advanced are the usual system restor, automatic repair, command prompt, and UEFI Firmware Settings.
Edit: Auto repair did not work.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Use advanced and choose cmd prompt. Type in "c" and hit enter on keyboard.
Then type in chkdsk /r and hit enter on keyboard. It will tell you it has to restart and ask you to type in "y" for yes. Then restart system and checkdisk should run and fix your issue. If for any reason it says system is clean and restarts do the same thihjng again until checkdisk actually starts running.


----------



## jbroseb (Jul 20, 2015)

Rich-M said:


> Use advanced and choose cmd prompt. Type in "c" and hit enter on keyboard.
> Then type in chkdsk /r and hit enter on keyboard. It will tell you it has to restart and ask you to type in "y" for yes. Then restart system and checkdisk should run and fix your issue. If for any reason it says system is clean and restarts do the same thihjng again until checkdisk actually starts running.


After I type chkdsk /r it gives me the message that "Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected."


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Do you have the option to override that with a "y" or "n"?


----------



## jbroseb (Jul 20, 2015)

Rich-M said:


> Do you have the option to override that with a "y" or "n"?


No, there's not any override option.

The full output is:
The type of file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.
Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected.

By the way, thank you for your help so far!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There is a Trojan called alurean that is known to cause this problem. I think you are going to have to reinstall Windows. You can boot into a Linux Live-cd to save out your files and data.

Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer

Can also mean a dead or dying hard drive.


----------

